# Overweight Hedgehog



## hellohedgiievb (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, i have a 2 year old male hedgehog who is overweight. He is very active and eats Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice for Adult Cats. I dont feed him mealworms anymore and once in a while, but rarely i will give him some cat treats. Otherwise that is all he eats, as he is extremely picky and does not enjoy fruit, chicken or baby food. I was recommended by my breeder to spray something called Elimina Odor Remover on his food and ever since then ive noticed he has put on weight. He has fat rolls under his arms and legs. He can still roll into a ball as he is not obese but he is still chunky. I've tried everything, reducing his food intake, having him swim 3 times a week but nothings worked so far. My last resort will be taking him to the vet. He seems 100% healthy, i know this is not always the case and he may have other health issues but this has only happened recently. Any advice or tips for me before i take him in?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Can you post a picture? Given their overall shape, hedgehogs can easily look chunky.  

If he does need to lose a few grams, try slowly mixing in a food formulated for older or indoor cats until it's about 1/4 - 1/3 of his total food. They typically have fewer calories. I did this with Piglet at the recommendation of the vet and he trimmed down in a few weeks.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Does he have a wheel?


----------



## hellohedgiievb (Mar 28, 2013)

He has a carolina storm wheel, a large bucket one. He runs on it daily. I will take photos of him tomorrow morning, as he is running right now.


----------



## hellohedgiievb (Mar 28, 2013)

http://tinypic.com/r/53mk28/5

http://tinypic.com/r/2ugjj91/5

http://tinypic.com/r/ibdlvs/5


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

That cute little nugget does seem to be a bit 'fluffy'. You said he started gaining weight ever since you added the Elimina Oder Remover... I would maybe try to phase that out... use less of it, use it less often. Try adding in another kibble with less fat in it, to try and get him on a lower fat lower calorie food.


----------



## hellohedgiievb (Mar 28, 2013)

AngelaH said:


> That cute little nugget does seem to be a bit 'fluffy'. You said he started gaining weight ever since you added the Elimina Oder Remover... I would maybe try to phase that out... use less of it, use it less often. Try adding in another kibble with less fat in it, to try and get him on a lower fat lower calorie food.


The thing is i havent used the Elimina in almost 4 months. Im going to try a low fat food for him and ill see how it goes. Isnt he adorable? Hes just a chunky little guy :x


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not sure about the foods and extra thing sprayed for odor removal(?) but he does look a little hefty. When I brought my hedgie to the vet she mentioned that watching for obesity is critical. The vet said that they should always be able to curl completely in a ball...and if they can't it might be time for some weight loss changes! It's hard to tell from your pictures if he was trying to ball up completely or not. Maybe take a look at the forum threads on suggested food brands...switching might help. Best of luck!


----------

